# Kobe's Nike Air Zoom Kobe II



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

does anyone know when these badboys come out?


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

last i heard may.


----------



## Unique (Apr 13, 2005)

:worthy:


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

This release is definitely a step backwards compared to ZK1 (that colorway however is pretty decent). Still I dont know what Nike is thinking with this design (and majority of the sneakerhead community feels the same). Lebron's Zoom definitely owns Kobe's shoe line. But whatever, Im a sneaker freak, ill still cop this because its from Kobe.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

im a big sneakerhead as well, ima def cop the nike kobe 2's. i personally like the kobe 2, that black colorway is fire. but i'll admit that nike is doing terrible with the kobe line.


----------



## Pnack (Aug 23, 2005)

That **** is BALLIN!


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

IMO i like the design...i love how they look


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

I like them, and I would buy them not to wear them, but again, just to serve as a collectible of sorts.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

you can always buy more then one pair, thats what i did. u can wear one store the other.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Undefeated82 said:


> you can always buy more then one pair, thats what i did. u can wear one store the other.


True, but it's the fact I don't normally wear basketball shoes. Not anymore, anyway.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Nice


----------



## ss03 (May 31, 2006)

Basel57 said:


> True, but it's the fact I don't normally wear basketball shoes. Not anymore, anyway.


Going GQ are we? or do you just prefer runners?

I keep basketball shoes for when I actually play basketball. I prefer cross-trainer's for general sports use, they just let you do a lot more. Those shoes are nice though in terms of basketball shoes.


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

i knew toss2moss would post some pics on here..good work


----------



## Kneejoh (Dec 21, 2004)

Does anyone else notice how Kapono(I think) is wearing the Adidas Kobe's? Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


----------



## KDOS (Nov 29, 2005)

thug_immortal8 said:


> Does anyone else notice how Kapono(I think) is wearing the Adidas Kobe's? Somebody correct me if I'm wrong.


yup, that was Kobe's Crazy 1.


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> i knew toss2moss would post some pics on here..good work


LOL, thanks...

There's going to be a Kobe trainer-like shoe coming out too. Most likely without the Nike-Free/Zoom technology, and at a cheaper price. They still look nice.


----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

im just hoping that colorway is a general release or atleast quickstrike, i really like that colorway. a lot of the the zk1 coloways kobe wore didnt release, i hope thats not the case for that black pair.


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

The first shoe and the one Kobe is currently wearing is called the Kobe II Sheath version, then there will be a Kobe II Strength, and finally a rumored third version which will most likely be a more casual low version. Here's updated pics of the Kobe II Strength..


----------



## a.y.h. (Apr 22, 2006)

i'd love to see that casual version


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

Well it looks like the 3rd is not a casual shoe afterall....

Nike is set to release the Zoom Kobe II Lite to complement the Zoom Kobe II Sheath and Zoom Kobe II Strength models. The Zoom Kobe II Lite was designed with aggression and conquering play in mind. The strapless Zoom Kobe II Lite, although not been fully produced yet due to Nike/Kobe’s determination to get the style as light as possible, will be the lightest of the three models with a proposed weight of 13-14 oz. The Zoom Kobe II Lite provides ball players with a lightweight option designed for quick cuts, fast drives, and baseline to baseline speed.










Release dates..

Sheath
4/1 Laker Colorway & Black/Gold
6/1 White/Grey
7/1 White/Purple
Strength 
5/1 Black/White/Purple
Lite 
10/1 White/Black/Gold


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)




----------



## sonicFLAME6 (Dec 19, 2006)

im feeling this last pic up here. and the lite's are a must for me besides the 4/1 black/golds.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

Toss2Moss said:


> [/IMG]


im diggin that colorway!


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

When do they come out... finally?


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

The Kobe II Sheath is set to release March 29th in 2 different launch colorways. (Blk/Maize) Kobe's current away shoe & (White/Purple/Maize) Kobe's current home shoe.

There will also be a new Nike Kobe commercial set to hit the air this Thursday March 22nd, so be on the lookout.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Toss2Moss said:


> The Kobe II Sheath is set to release March 29th in 2 different launch colorways. (Blk/Maize) Kobe's current away shoe & (White/Purple/Maize) Kobe's current home shoe.
> 
> There will also be a new Nike Kobe commercial set to hit the air this Thursday March 22nd, so be on the lookout.


again..i saw your name and was like...toss2moss prob giving us an update on the kobes...and you were...your the MAN!


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

Nike has pushed back the release of the shoe and the Kobe marketing campaign until April 19th. Very confusing and rather stupid to wait to release the shoe until after the regular season.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Toss2Moss said:


> Nike has pushed back the release of the shoe and the Kobe marketing campaign until April 19th. Very confusing and rather stupid to wait to release the shoe until after the regular season.


Hell ill still buy them.


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> Hell ill still buy them.


OK, more news. Nike is handling this release/marketing terribly. The Black/Maize are releasing this Thursday for sure, stores have the shoe in hand. As for the Laker colorway, 4/19 looks to be the release date, but don't be surprised if they show up on 3/29 in some spots, especially in Cali. As of now there has been no marketing of the shoe publicly.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

Toss2Moss said:


> OK, more news. Nike is handling this release/marketing terribly. The Black/Maize are releasing this Thursday for sure, stores have the shoe in hand. As for the Laker colorway, 4/19 looks to be the release date, but don't be surprised if they show up on 3/29 in some spots, especially in Cali. As of now there has been no marketing of the shoe publicly.


What are the Black/Maize? The kobes in black will be out thursday?


----------



## Toss2Moss (Nov 7, 2003)

SoCalfan21 said:


> What are the Black/Maize? The kobes in black will be out thursday?


Yeah, these....


----------



## Eternal (Sep 7, 2005)

Those are nice! Thanks for the images.


----------



## SoCalfan21 (Jul 19, 2004)

When do the white ones come out i would actually buy that one.


----------



## King Sancho Fantastic (Jul 19, 2005)

SoCalfan21 said:


> When do the white ones come out i would actually buy that one.


i too want to buy the white ones. How much do you guys think theyll be going for? Im not much of a sneaker head. :biggrin:


----------



## thegza (Feb 18, 2003)

Who got them? Some feedback, fellas...


----------

